# What a Morion!



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

My husband mentioned that it would be nice to have a morion (Spanish helmet) for one of his skeletons for the haunt. And I thought what the heck--I have foam floor mats (on the floor in front of my work table--what an original idea), and contact cement, and I've watched Heroes of Cosplay and some videos--why not try making one? So here it is--old and rusty. It has some problems (my dart lines show) but for a first try at a foam helmet it ain't bad.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice! I guess I need to give this method a try.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job, the finish looks great. What did you use for the metallic base coat?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Excellent job, the finish looks great. What did you use for the metallic base coat?


First I spray painted it black, then sponged on metallic gun metal gray. The plates on the front and back were painted smoothly to give a texture contrast. The paint is my new favorite. It's just craft acrylic paint--the kind you get at Walmart or hobby stores in small bottles. I like the gun metal gray more than silver--it looks more like steel. The rust is the same type craft paint in terra cotta.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice.
You did a great job on the whole effort, but I especially like your paint job.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Not bad? are you kidding?
I'm impressed! Way nice


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

If I had to guess what that was made from I would never in a million years guess right. That is amazing!!


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow that looks awesome! I really love the weathering!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree,"Hero's of Cosplay", minus the drama, has been very informative for using sheet foam for building. You have been a great inspiration too. I hope my skelly armor comes out as good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd be happier if Heroes" was more doing and less drama. And why do they add to the drama by having the cast decide what they're making a week befote the con? How about those people who spend months working on their costumes?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it looks damn good, darts and all.

When I saw the thread title, I thought "Oops, spelling error". I am now enlightened as to the true meaning of the word


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful job!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Is there such a think as a foam bowler hat, from a costume or party supply store? If so, you might be able to use it as a base so you don't have to make one with visible dart lines.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow you are a foam master! First the Raven Puppet, and now this? You are really talented! Wowza!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

screaminscott said:


> Is there such a think as a foam bowler hat, from a costume or party supply store? If so, you might be able to use it as a base so you don't have to make one with visible dart lines.


Interesting idea--but the ones I've seen are more like thin felt.

The professionals use a spray gun and many layers of balloon latex to cover lines--which would put it *well* above the $5 or so of materials for this.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

spinwitch said:


> I'd be happier if Heroes" was more doing and less drama. And why do they add to the drama by having the cast decide what they're making a week befote the con? How about those people who spend months working on their costumes?


Completely agree.

Also, does it seem like a conflict of interest to anyone else that "YaYa" (wow, what an ego) is so buddy-buddy with all the other cast members of the show and yet, judges the costumes?

Anyway, didn't want to hijack the thread. Great work on the helmet. 
As for the visible seam lines, would it work to use hot glue and then sand it down to the level of the foam?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, I think the helmut looks great. Nice rusting job too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

spinwitch said:


> I'd be happier if Heroes" was more doing and less drama. And why do they add to the drama by having the cast decide what they're making a week befote the con? How about those people who spend months working on their costumes?


The "will I get done in time" drama doesn't make sense. These people do this stuff all the time. You would think they would know how long it takes to make a costume.
The fist time I seen the helmet I thought the darts were battle damage. But I guess you could fill them in hot glue or paint. For a first helmet that is flat out amazing. Thanks again for the info and the link.
And if you are going to be doing more foam work, will you be dyeing your hair purple like Ya ya?


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Great job..........that will look cool on a skeleton!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Here a link to a channel of a guy who does some great How To's on helmets out of foam. He was supposed to make a brief appearance on HOC, but ended up on the cutting room floor.

https://www.youtube.com/user/evilted40

I believe by agreement with the show, the cast members have to start a week ahead and can't start earlier.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks great. I scrolled down the the picture first and then read your post and thought from the picture you had found one at a thrift shop, not made one. 

I just bought some Barge cement so I can make some minions and a few helmets for them for this Halloween. Glad to see it is possible with a little time and effort.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!!! I'd say the lines are hardly noticeable. The rust effect is really realistic.


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

very nice job!


----------

